# [SOLVED] New Motherboard Problems



## Vanquished (Jun 16, 2006)

hey guys,

i have just installed a new motherboard, cpu and ram. Im not a pc noob, but when it comes to upgrading my motherboard, i didnt know egsactly what i was doing. But i followed instructions and got everything installed. Here is the specs

ASUS MVP VIA K8T890 socket AM2 motherboard
AMD Athlon 64 x2 4800+ dual core 2.5ghz energy efficient CPU (socket AM2)
1gb 240 pin ddr2 dimm ram
coolmasters 450w power supply

now to the problem, basicly, my pc boots up fine, it does the power tests like it says in the manual, but, i have no signal in my monitor. The motherboard has no inbuilt graphics card, so it has no slot for a monitor connection, so i have got my ATI RADEON x550 256mb connect 3d graphics card in the pci-e slot, and running the monitor through it, but it pics up no signal. is my graphics card not compatible? are my missing something little here? if it helps, my last system was a amd 64 1.8ghz processor, with 2x 512mb ddr ram, same graphics card and power supply, running windows vista ultimate.

i have had people saying its the procesor, some say its ram, and other says its the graphics card not being compatible (works on old setup) but the thing is i have no means of testing them, i dont want to send it all back faulty, and i dont want to spend loads on a graphics card, then realising it wasnt the problem

thanks in advance

Lee


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: New Motherboard Problems*



Vanquished said:


> i have got the same probelm, but i have beeps, i got a 1 beep, then 3 beeps, then another 1. everyone seems to be having this problem, i have posted more on my own thread, please help, thanks in advance
> 
> Lee




Hello Lee, I'll need to know the exact model of your ASUS board. M2A-MVP, M2R32-MVP, etc.


----------



## Vanquished (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: New Motherboard Problems*

crap, sorry man, i gave you the wrong board, its a asus m2v via k8t8890, sorry, i did a typo


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: New Motherboard Problems*

You have AMI Bios and the codes you are getting is pointing to a memory problem. Try reseating your ram. If no joy, reset the CMOS. (Unplug the unit from the wall, remove the battery from the motherboard for a few minutes, and place it back in the board) If you can post you'll need to enter CMOS and load the setup defaults save and exit.
You might also try it with only one stick of RAM.

Give us more detailed system specs as outlined in Posting Your System Specs. Please be thorough. The more info we have the faster we can resolve your problem.

I have to go to work now, I'll check back in later. If you solve the issue please let us know.


----------



## Vanquished (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: New Motherboard Problems*

Power Supply – 450 watt coolmasters 

Motherboard – asus mv2 socket am2

CPU – amd 64 x2 dual core 2.5ghz socket am2

RAM – crucial ddr2 dimm 240 pin, 667mhz, 1gb 

Video Card(s) – connect3d, ati radeon x550 pci-e 256mb

Hard Drive(s) – 120gb, sata

Operating System - windows ultimate x32bit


hope this helps, i have no spare ram to try, its one stick, i have no graphics card to borrow either. what do you mean by ami bios, is that the how many bleebs thing? i have reset the cmos quite a few times as it says to do so in the manual if it dosnt load, and no luck

enjoy work  and thanks

Lee


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: New Motherboard Problems*

if you receive the single post beep and all the fans keep running and no video
odds are you are underpowered


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: New Motherboard Problems*

Hi, Lee
Can you enter the bios set-up?
You press F2 or Delete or whatever it advises on screen.
e.g."Press Delete to Enter Setup)
If you can, then go to the Exit tab, press Load Setup Defaults, save & exit.

If you cannot, remove your memory stick and try it another slot, either DIMM_A1 or DIMM_B1....that is the two nearest the processor...their names are printed on the motherboard.
(It will not boot if you use only one stick in DIMM_A2 or DIMM_B2)


----------



## Vanquished (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: New Motherboard Problems*

thanks for the help, i very much doubt i dont have enough power, 450w is more than i need.

yes iv tried holding down del and pressing just about every f1 f2 f3 and so on button, yet nothing, and i recently changed the ram slot from dimm_a1 to dimm_b, and nothing happens, same old thing


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: New Motherboard Problems*

Hi, ok, don't hold down delete.....
press the power button, wait five seconds, then press delete every other second. If you get to the beeps and nothing appears on screen, wait until they have finished and press F1.

If nothing, check around and under the motherboard for anything that may be causing a short. Ensure you don't have any more mobo stand-offs screwed into the chassis than you actually need.
If nothing looks amiss, I would take it apart and put back together out of the case.

http://bioscentral.com/beepcodes/amibeep.htm


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: New Motherboard Problems*



Vanquished said:


> Power Supply – 450 watt coolmasters
> 
> Motherboard – asus mv2 socket am2
> 
> ...


AMI is maker of the BIOS that is used on that particular motherboard. When a board fails the POST (Power On Self Test) you might receive a bep code to help guide you in the troubleshooting process. In your case, the beep code would seem to be point to a memory problem.

Power on the system without any memory installed and see if you get the same beep code.


----------



## Vanquished (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: New Motherboard Problems*

ive powered it without the ram and it continuously bleeps. i tried leaving the bat out for 8 hours and it does nothing, all my pc does is boots up, beeps one, beeps 3 times, then does a sharp 2 beeps really fast, then the pc sounds like it loads, then it restarts the process all over again. i will try holding down the power button and follow your instruction houndogg777, but i got work now. i have already takren out the motherboard and reinstalled it, im 100% its connected properly. thanks again for all your help, would it help if i filmed what my pc was doing, and uploaded it on youtube or something?

Lee


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: New Motherboard Problems*

1 long, 3 short = Memory test failure A fault has been detected in memory above 64KB 

2 short = POST Failure One of the hardware testa have failed 

Crucial makes some pretty good memory, but nobody is perfect. RMA the ram or return it to the store you purchased it from and exchange it for another stick.

ASUS approved memory list.

Crucial memory for your board Make sure the model number for the ram you have is on this page.


----------



## Vanquished (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: New Motherboard Problems*

oh right, well ive got a crucial ct12864aa667, its not on the list, but its got the right stats, here it is

http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/106114/rb/0

should i get an exchange for the same item, or is it better to get a different stick of ram? if so, what would you recommend for this board, i dont want to spend more than £30

Lee

**UPDATE**

http://www.crucial.com/store/mpartspecs.aspx?mtbpoid=4D421B25A5CA7304

its says here it is compatible...?


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: New Motherboard Problems*

Exchanging it for the same thing will be the cheapest, because you won't have to pay a restocking fee. Crucial guarantees the ram on thier list to be compatible so it should work. You may have just gotten a bad module.

Having said that, 2 sticks of ram running in dual channel mode is faster than 1 stick of equal value, and Vista is very memory hungry. I have 2gbs and Vista pro eats up 1/4 of it at idle. So if you opt for a 1gb stick you should consider adding another 1gb stick when you can afford it.


----------



## Vanquished (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: New Motherboard Problems*

hey again

well, i sent back the ram, and they tested it and they said it was faulty, so they sent another stick. I received it today, installed, and its happening again. the same thing, same amount of beeps, whats the chance of me getting a DOA stick the second time? anyway i decided to take the motherboard and ram stick back, just in case the mother board ram slot is faulty. just posting to see if i have done the right thing?

Lee


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: New Motherboard Problems*

yes 
it is possible you received another faulty stick


----------



## Vanquished (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: New Motherboard Problems*

oh well, sent the motherboard as well just in case, jesus how hard is it to get a working stick of RAM!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: New Motherboard Problems*

ASUS mainboards are VERY picky as to the RAM you use, so if the RAM isn't on the list of supported RAM then you will probably continue to get this error.


----------



## Vanquished (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: New Motherboard Problems*

right, i bought new ram and its up and running, the same specs ram, but i got 1gb x2 ebay super saver, but the problem i got now is booting my pc up.

sometimes it beeps with the memory failure i had before, (1 beep, 3 beeps, 1 beep) other times it just boots up and dosnt do anything, just the fans. and other times it boots up, bleeps once and walla, vista loads, but the thing is, it takes around 30 reboots to get my machine to boot. What is the problem? ive switched the ram around, used only one stick, always the same though. Whats wrong, it is ao agrivating!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: New Motherboard Problems*

check it is seating correctly,don't rely on the clips clicking over when they do,it is not always seated


----------



## Vanquished (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: New Motherboard Problems*

how can i tell if they are, ive removed them and put them in so many times


----------



## Vanquished (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: New Motherboard Problems*

hey, my new graphics card arrived today, Point Of View nvidia geforce 7600 gt, and my machine works a charm, no problems what so ever! weird hey


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: New Motherboard Problems*

I've seen stranger things happen. I really glad to hear that your rigs is running good finally. 

Thank you for letting us know that your issues are resolved.


----------

